
Quirks of the arXiv - JumpCrisscross
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/quirks-of-the-arxiv
======
madcaptenor
The paper "The Proof of Innocence" linked to there has a wonderful sentence in
the abstract
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1204.0162](https://arxiv.org/abs/1204.0162)): "The
paper was awarded a special prize of $400 that the author did not have to pay
to the state of California."

